# What about...



## HighPockets (Aug 25, 2016)

So I went online & accepted a ping. On my way to the ping (literally a left turn & I was there) I got rear ended. The pax I think was notified when I made the turn but I canceled since I needed to get the guys insurance information. I'm guessing I'd be covered by Uber's insurance since I had accepted the ping, but it wouldn't be worth the hassle since I was the only person in the car & he's at fault anyways. I also immediately went offline, as I clearly wasn't meant to drive today. After getting the guys insurance info, I went to my collision guy (who did my car after a hailstorm) & it's under 1k worth of damage. The person who hit me, is trying to keep it from going to insurance as he was working too (not an uber driver).
Just to clarify my understanding of Uber's insurance, I was in Phase 2 since I was on my way to the pax?

And before yall get onto me about it... I just contacted my insurance agent to make sure I'm covered on my end should Uber not be enough to cover me. Presently, my personal deductible is $500 so wouldn't it be best to go through my insurance (assuming it doesn't change once my policy is updated) rather then uber anyways?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

It sounds like you would only need either your insurance or Uber's if the other guy doesn't come up with the money. Did he provide evidence that he is insured?
Does your insurer know that you drive Uber, and do they allow it? As you probably know already, insurance can be a sticky problem for Uber drivers.
Uber doesn't have much incentive to help you, because you hadn't yet picked up your pax, and they have no liability issues since the other driver was at fault. Plus, if I understand correctly, they will deactivate you until the car is fixed. Some have said that they contact your insurer to confirm that you have collision, so game over if they don't know. And then there is the $1k deductible.......
If you have the guy's insurance info, you could give him a limited time to come up with the cash or you then file a claim with his insurer. Your company might help you to collect from his insurer, and reimburse you your $500 deductible you would have to pay to get the car fixed. That would mean filing a claim, and if they ask about Uber, lying to them might be considered fraud.


----------



## HighPockets (Aug 25, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> It sounds like you would only need either your insurance or Uber's if the other guy doesn't come up with the money. Did he provide evidence that he is insured?
> Does your insurer know that you drive Uber, and do they allow it? As you probably know already, insurance can be a sticky problem for Uber drivers.
> Uber doesn't have much incentive to help you, because you hadn't yet picked up your pax, and they have no liability issues since the other driver was at fault. Plus, if I understand correctly, they will deactivate you until the car is fixed. Some have said that they contact your insurer to confirm that you have collision, so game over if they don't know. And then there is the $1k deductible.......
> If you have the guy's insurance info, you could give him a limited time to come up with the cash or you then file a claim with his insurer. Your company might help you to collect from his insurer, and reimburse you your $500 deductible you would have to pay to get the car fixed. That would mean filing a claim, and if they ask about Uber, lying to them might be considered fraud.


In this particular situation, it sounds like he's going to come up with the money to get it taken care of without any need for insurance. I kinda feel bad for the guy, doesn't look like he makes much & has two kids to worry about. My collision guy is able to do it a little cheaper if we use certified parts instead of getting it from the dealership, which I'm good with considering it's just my bumper. I'm even trying to time it for my car to be in the shop while I'm recovering from some dental work thus eliminating the need for a rental car. As long as he follows through, I'm good & I still have his insurance info should he bail on me, but he was driving a company vehicle that didn't sustain any damages (his front tow hitch punctured my rear bumper) & it'd alert his boss to the accident which he's trying to avoid... so I think he'll follow through.
I guess my question wasn't clear, but I think you've answered it anyways.
As for my personal insurance, I have not yet notified them (I am pretty new to this with only 6 completed trips so far). After today's incident, I've alerted my insurance agent to the fact that I'm driving for Uber & asked him to check into my policy to see if there's any changes that need to be made. I got REALLY lucky to the accident occurring before I actually picked up my pax... I'd be freaking out has she seen it or been in the car.


----------

